# Next Scotland Meet!



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Right folks, after the huge success of the previous meet, who's up for another detailing meet in Scotland, say early March time (9th??)? More machining, more playing with products, more general banter...

As per usual, if anyone has any ideas for a venue, please do let me know. :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Hope to be around for this one:thumb:


----------



## DubbedUP (Oct 2, 2007)

Dave KG said:


> Right folks, after the huge success of the previous meet, who's up for another detailing meet in Scotland, say early March time (9th??)? More machining, more playing with products, more general banter...
> 
> As per usual, if anyone has any ideas for a venue, please do let me know. :thumb:


Dave, You knows it....:buffer:


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

I might attend, the day before I head off to Tokyo... woooo!!!


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Definitely interested but venue seems to be a stumbling block


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

*Dave*

Dave

Does this necessarily need to be through the day? We have a great workshop space (8 cars inside and all well lit) but its used for the valet business (attached to our company) 7 days a week but we would have full use for any night after 5pm. A Thursday evening 6pm until 9pm or something?

Just an idea - you're all very welcome 

Our premises are in Bothwell (not far from Strathclyde Park) so fairly central for most routes


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

It's probably about time for a NW meet or borders meet. Around Glasgow has been the venue for the last couple and it's probably not fair to have the same people travelling. What do you think?


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

i am up for that


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Iain S said:


> Dave
> 
> Does this necessarily need to be through the day? We have a great workshop space (8 cars inside and all well lit) but its used for the valet business (attached to our company) 7 days a week but we would have full use for any night after 5pm. A Thursday evening 6pm until 9pm or something?
> 
> ...


That's a great idea, and certainly something to consider just for a wee meet - couple of wee "workshop" like things and a general chat... Only thing is it restricts travelling mileage for some if its a weeknight, but for a little meet to catch up and share ideas, its ideal! :thumb:

Open to the floor if folks would attend something on an evening.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Evening meet sounds good too. I'm goig to look into a couple of venues when I get back from holidays too, see if I can come up with something. BTW has anyone heard from Alan W, he hasn't been on for a wee while. Just hoping he's OK.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

spitfire said:


> Evening meet sounds good too. I'm goig to look into a couple of venues when I get back from holidays too, see if I can come up with something. BTW has anyone heard from Alan W, he hasn't been on for a wee while. Just hoping he's OK.


Now you mention that, no I haven't...  I thought he travelled for business though, so is perhaps away on business?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

hope i aint busy on that day so i can attend this one


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

that would be geat maybe get a cookie from dave kg and some of his polish /wax recipes to try out


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

spitfire said:


> It's probably about time for a NW meet or borders meet. Around Glasgow has been the venue for the last couple and it's probably not fair to have the same people travelling. What do you think?


Fair point. There was talk on Sunday at the last meeting about Polished Bliss (I think it was them) had offered their premises up in Aberdeen. Anyone know anything more about that as a possible venue?


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

With enough notice, I can arrange a unit with a local window tinter 

Double unit, I'll just square him up for water n power and we are sorted mate.

Once we have a date, i'll get it confirmed.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Dependant on final dates and times oh and bookings i'll pop along witht he new van and my Kosovan worker!


----------



## Grumpybob (Aug 20, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Dependant on final dates and times oh and bookings i'll pop along witht he new van and my Kosovan worker!


wooo hooo... Bobski is aloud out of the cupboard for the night.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Grumpybob said:


> wooo hooo... Bobski is aloud out of the cupboard for the night.


Get back in there and mix up some more LT 

:lol:


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

:lol: Did the Kosovan just appear from under the van?

Get him to do your posting when you are asleep


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

If its gonna be up this area for a change hopefully i might be able to make it this time. I always seem to miss the other ones so would be nice to attend one, havent been since Star Performance last year!


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> With enough notice, I can arrange a unit with a local window tinter
> 
> Double unit, I'll just square him up for water n power and we are sorted mate.
> 
> Once we have a date, i'll get it confirmed.


That sounds great also - and would be good to have the meet up in the NE just for a wee change....

How does the 9th March suit??

And does this date suit everyone else?

---------------

Also, as an aside, the more I think about it, the more I like the idea of the evening meet too - this gives us two venues so we're good to go for a couple of meets in the coming weeks! :thumb: What folk think of the evening meet?


----------



## Audio Advice (May 1, 2006)

Dave

You know my thoughts - even if its a smaller meet for central peeps with another one further north. Just a suggestion but I'm happy to use our unit :thumb:


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

DaveKG - would definitely attend meeting at Banchory and quite happy to contribute towards the costs


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi Gerry,

the unit is actually in Aberdeen, just off Anderson Drive :thumb: 

Very easy to find from ay direction


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

stick me down for both :thumb:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Me too (down for both).


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Sorry i missed sunday but she flung me oot sat nite


----------



## smiddyboy1 (Jul 15, 2007)

e60mad said:


> Me too (down for both).





BILL said:


> stick me down for both :thumb:


put me down for both also:thumb:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Id definately be up for an evening meet, in fact anything other than a Sunday as like a few others I have my access to my wee one on a Sunday and as much as she likes helping me clean my car don't think a detailing meet would hold much appeal for her


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

I have units in Livingston which we can use. They are pretty big and we use them for storage for our importing, but plenty space for a few cars in the front section and are lit with power/water too. 

More than welcome to use them, weekends of evenings probably best idea.

(probs not for this coming meet, since I'm going to be going on holiday on the 10th   , but for future meets if its better location.)


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

nsanity said:


> .. for our importing ..


sounds interesting :thumb: 
Any pics of the units? Are they warm? :lol:
Serioulsy, excellent of you to offer, the more options we have, the more meets we can have


----------



## nsanity (May 7, 2007)

heh no pics as yet. One is a 6200 sq/ft one with racking in it, we are in the process of fitting out another 9000sq/ft one which will be ready in a month or so (I hope). Pretty bog standard as far as units go I guess. 

They aren't warm, but I wanna get one of those big space heaters as when we unload containers in the winter... it gets flippen cold!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Couple of the picks of the unit in Aberdeen that can be made available:


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Quality, I think there was a thread started asking for people to put up possible venues for meetings etc, I'll try to find it...


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Couple of the picks of the unit in Aberdeen that can be made available:


Thats how a garage should be spotless.

Nice vee dubs:thumb:


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

i would be up for some evening meets round Glasgow area . i won't be able to make the 9th of march as i will be down south at the first main vw show of the year UD


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Oh yea, 9th of March is a no no for me, I'll be at Ultimate Dubs too!!!


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sunday 16th?


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

16th is good for me at the mo.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Sunday 16th?


Sunday 16th March good for me... shall we start a thread for the next Scotland meet, this time in the NE.


----------



## pologti (May 5, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> Oh yea, 9th of March is a no no for me, I'll be at Ultimate Dubs too!!!


don't forget to bring your polisher with you :lol: , might need a scratch polished out before puting my car in the hall

Kenny


----------



## BILL (May 12, 2006)

16th good for me too :wave: :detailer: :buffer:


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Next Scottish Ne Meet*

look forward to the 16 th can count me in


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Just noticed the 16th is the same day as the Go Karts at Cambuslang. I'm not going to that so the 16th is still OK for me, but it may cause an issue for some others!


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

e60mad said:


> Just noticed the 16th is the same day as the Go Karts at Cambuslang. I'm not going to that so the 16th is still OK for me, but it may cause an issue for some others!


I'm still trying to decide which one to goto. On one hand I've won trophies at the karts and like the competition but I have the learning head on and want to gain as much experiance on the dual action as possible.

I think I will stick to the learning. I'm up for this meet.

:tumbleweed:


----------



## fraz1975 (Jul 29, 2007)

Any word on a non Sunday meet guys as I would love to get to one but get my wee yin every Sunday .... ??


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Can I suggest that Dave or V12MSM to demonstrate using a sanding disc via dual action.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

jonnie5 said:


> Can I suggest that Dave or V12MSM to demonstrate using a sanding disc via dual action.


I have never done this myself, as I am happy enough just wet sanding with a Meg's block.

It could be arranged though, and I am sure Dave will be up for it


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> I have never done this myself, as I am happy enough just wet sanding with a Meg's block.
> 
> It could be arranged though, and I am sure Dave will be up for it


I was corrected straight away on this by Dave last week, but when I was thinking on the g220 I got the dvd how to get showcar result using the pc with the gent with the robotic leg and he seam to think the pc could not remove the defects that sanding would make. I looking into this. If I cant get a good combo to remove some deeper scratches on mt car then I might look into something drastic like sanding. But I want to try aviod this if possible. Would be nice to see though:buffer:


----------



## Sav (Jan 9, 2007)

that dvd any good?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

Sav said:


> that dvd any good?


Yes very good.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

you burning a few copies for the next meet then?


----------



## jonnie5 (Jul 21, 2007)

e60mad said:


> you burning a few copies for the next meet then?


Never copied a dvd bofore but I could. It'll cost yas all a cream cake.............yes from all of you thats going.

Na I'll try.


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Dave KG, can you take one for the team and make sure Jonnie is all caked up for the next meet? 

On a side note, there is a GB going on EZ Detail brushes here £12.50+£2.50p&p


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

So, where are we hosting it then Dave?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

V12MSM said:


> So, where are we hosting it then Dave?


YHPM to confirm things with you before posting up


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Update tomorrow


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Coolio, cheers! :thumb:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

any update on this ??


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Coming along soon...


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

Any further news on this?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Just waiting on confirmation from Mark on unit availability...

I have it in my mind's eye to run the meet up in Aberdeenshire on 23rd March so as not to clash with the go-karting on the 16th.

As this is quite far away, I will also be looking into the possibilities on an evening meet between now and then as well


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Dave KG said:


> Just waiting on confirmation from Mark on unit availability...
> 
> I have it in my mind's eye to run the meet up in Aberdeenshire on 23rd March so as not to clash with the go-karting on the 16th.
> 
> As this is quite far away, I will also be looking into the possibilities on an evening meet between now and then as well


According to our list i think only 1 person from here said they would go to karts,so i dont think the date would matter mate


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

pete330 said:


> According to our list i think only 1 person from here said they would go to karts,so i dont think the date would matter mate


It would if that one person was Dave KG :lol: 
No point a bunch of noobs standing round freezin there brassocks off with no cookies to eat now is there :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

:lol: :lol: 

Okay -date sorted for 23rd March. Will post up some more details in a separate thread, have most of them, just tying up a few loose ends.

@pete - I kept it away from the karts day incase some folk do decide they want to go later on... dont want to clash with an event, especially if you are looking for numbers for it.


----------



## gerry connelly (Nov 16, 2006)

Dave.......I think that's Easter Sunday!!


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

Unless you're Orthodox, in which case Easter Sunday is on Saturday!!!!
TFI'm not religious, that makes no sense to me (yahoo'd of course!).
But if a meet is going to interfere with my annual rolling of the eggs down the hill, we might have one less marriage in the world.


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Bring your Easter Eggs to the meet, result


----------



## e60mad (Dec 10, 2007)

V12MSM said:


> Bring your Easter Eggs to the meet, result


:lol: :thumb:


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

gerry connelly said:


> Dave.......I think that's Easter Sunday!!


Oh no the world is going to end


----------



## pete330 (Apr 18, 2006)

Stick me down for this one

Will try and get some Local BM Guys along too


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Details to follow in a separate thread very soon.

Owing to the venue size, we will have to restrict numbers to 15 people - a good number for a wee meet, but best get in early if you would like to come. I'll put a sign up sheet in a separate thread shortly


----------



## RS4 (Jul 17, 2007)

*Northeast Meet With Dave Kg*

Just incase i miss the new thread dave could you count me in


----------

